

Ask HN: What are you listening to right now? - japhyr

If you listen to music while working, what are you listening to?
======
gmjoe
If anyone's looking for music recommendations, there's a site I recently
launched, "If You Dig": [http://ifyoudig.net](http://ifyoudig.net) .

I don't mean to hijack the thread, but thought it might be of interest, since
we've got musically inclined HN'ers here...

------
japhyr
I can't hear words while I'm working or I get really distracted, so although I
grew up on metal most of my working music ends up being classical music. Right
now it's Rachmaninoff (Piano Concerto #3).

My main rotation includes Beethoven's 9th, 4th, 3rd, 5th, and 6th symphonies.
I wish I could listen to new classical music, but I can't disappear into my
work while listening to new music.

That said, there's nothing like a little Master of Puppets or Ride the
Lightning once in a while as I'm working.

~~~
saysjonathan
I second this. While working, I particularly fancy minimalism (Glass, Reich,
Pärt, Górecki), single-instrument compositions from any period, and string
quartets. The more uniform the timbre of the instruments, the more it seems to
melt into the background.

------
joezydeco
Here at Sterling Cooper Draper Pryce we're all about the smooth sounds of
[http://www.seeburg1000.com](http://www.seeburg1000.com)

------
ericcoleman
Days to Come by Bonobo

[http://www.last.fm/music/Bonobo/Days+to+Come](http://www.last.fm/music/Bonobo/Days+to+Come)

------
Spakman
Right now, I'm listening to the results of this Soundcloud search:

[https://soundcloud.com/search/sounds?q=space%20music&filter....](https://soundcloud.com/search/sounds?q=space%20music&filter.genre_or_tag=space%20music&filter.duration=medium)

------
TheMinsk
Death Grips - Government Plates
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eld27iNfepY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eld27iNfepY))

I keep tapping my feet and I think the people around me are noticing.

------
bnejad
[http://www.di.fm/liquiddnb](http://www.di.fm/liquiddnb)

Probably my favorite genre and this site is a great way to listen to curated
music. Pandora isn't really great for this genre imo

------
pawlyk
Dark Tranquillity - Endtime Hearts

[https://play.spotify.com/track/4NPbTPZo9hskIcilXAeKd1](https://play.spotify.com/track/4NPbTPZo9hskIcilXAeKd1)

------
d0mme
Stray From The Path - iMember

[http://open.spotify.com/track/13sKlqm99MmrQeJom4aEhx](http://open.spotify.com/track/13sKlqm99MmrQeJom4aEhx)

------
talhof8
Pearl Jam's Lightning Bolt (CD)

Also on Youtube -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VJb5CFon1Y](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VJb5CFon1Y)

------
rk0567
Raga Shivranjani - hariprasad chaurasia [0]

[0]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-AQHfy6uMg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-AQHfy6uMg)

------
pkhamre
Kvelertak - Offernatt

[http://open.spotify.com/track/0dmuLSApa5iIbuabYLq9T2](http://open.spotify.com/track/0dmuLSApa5iIbuabYLq9T2)

------
kevando
HOOD INTERNET
[https://soundcloud.com/duuuuuuuuuuuuuude/likes](https://soundcloud.com/duuuuuuuuuuuuuude/likes)

------
dhugiaskmak
SomaFM's Indie Pop Rocks station.

[http://somafm.com/indiepop/](http://somafm.com/indiepop/)

------
cyphax
I like to (and am currently doing so) listen to Carbon Based Lifeforms. Their
album Interloper is eargasmic. :)

------
amirouche
[https://soundcloud.com/xndxn](https://soundcloud.com/xndxn)

------
faso
Monolake - Infinite Snow, my very favorite coding song made by the creator of
Ableton Live.

------
andyhmltn
Good Vibrations - Mark Mark & The Funky Bunch (Feat. Loleatta Holloway)

------
andrewcooke
guy barker at the moment -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guy_Barker](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guy_Barker)
(jazz, trumpet)

------
kenrick
Daft Punk - Get Lucky yt -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NV6Rdv1a3I](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NV6Rdv1a3I)

~~~
fredyr
Incidentally I just finished listening to the Russian police cover of the
same. Something about this really cracks me up.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P08B_lBUL0E&sns=tw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P08B_lBUL0E&sns=tw)

------
kjaenick
Motion City Soundtrack - I am the Movie

------
GeoffreyP
Colbert Report

------
ezl
Zac Brown Band - keep me in mind

------
fotcorn
Talamasca – Make Some Noise!

------
csmuk
Ovnimoon - The Source.

------
mkfour
Kid Loco - Ann

------
davyjones
Tosin Abasi

